# QuickMill 820 (Stretta) vs. Rancilio Silvia V4



## QuantumPenguin (Jun 29, 2015)

Hello all!

This must be a reasonably common question, but after searching the forums I couldn't see a thread that directly tackles this question. I am in the market for my first "proper" espresso machine, and I have boiled it down to effectively two options as the thread title suggests: QuickMill 820 and Rancilio Silvia V4.

These are both in the £300 - £400 range which is as high as I am prepared to go at this stage, now presently I am leaning toward the QuickMill 820 on the advice of a few retailers, however the QuickMill a (as no doubt you know) is a thermoblock which puts me off slightly - Although I have read that the QuickMill thermoblock is much more temperature stable than other manufacturers, do to it being manufactured as a once piece unit rather than in two halves. In terms of beverage I am largely only concerned with espresso and maybe the odd latte for guests, length of preparation time isn't really an issue for me either (it's all part of the fun right?!) I just want to get the best possible espresso for my budget.

Any advice on this would be much appreciated as it is pretty much a tie as it stands, or if any of you can suggest an alternative machine I would love to hear your suggestions.

Thanks in advance!

QP


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Silvia is on its fourth derivation which says a lot about its popularity and Rancilio's commitment to incremental developments. The V4 comes with a boiler and separate heating element so, if you cook the element, replacing it is both easier and cheaper. The Silvia is built like a tank - the only domestic espresso machine Rancilio make. If you aren't bothered by the need to steam milk in quantity, the Silvia has the edge.

But have you thought of going used? Your money will go further and be better protected from depreciation should you decide, in the future, to upgrade.


----------



## QuantumPenguin (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks for the reply! I hadn't thought of going used actually, as a general rule I don't buy second hand optics and electronics - Its just too risky in my view. However, I would perhaps consider it in the case of an espresso machine. Can you recommend a good place to source second hand units?

And yes as you say I am not too fussed about milk quantity, really only interested in as good an espresso as I can manage. Do you have any thoughts on the QuickMill?

Thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Check the forum for sale thread - past to get an idea of what comes up and prices paid. Forum is a great place to source kit - members tend to be more careful and look after their machines and grinders.

Silvias do come up but not as often as Gaggia Classics which are excellent machines and just about as capable as the Silvia and a lot cheaper. You can source a very decent Classic for around £100.00, keep it for a time and sell it on for virtually what you paid. Don't have any first hand experience of the QuickMill. Company is solid but the 820 does look a bit tinny. Don't forget you will also need a decent grinder to get the best out of your machine. As a rule you should spend as much on a grinder if not a bit more than you do on an espresso machine.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Both are available at Bella Barista which has a physical showroom; you could ring and arrange a visit ( especially if travelling, you can just turn up but best to call if looking at specifics) and this may help you in making a decision.

As don't know where you are may be offereing up an impossibility but you should be able to get to use both machines and make coffees from them which may also help to identify what they will and won't do.

If however your whole budget is for the machine I would plus 1 Patricks (TSK) comment above ref the grinder and go second hand for machine and decent grinder from the for sale section here unless you fancy a punt on ebay.

Goods sold here on the forum come from people that care for their equipment and honesty runs deep so you will see every little mark however small mentioned as we all started somewhere.

As Patrick said above there are a couple of Gaggia classics starting at around the £100 mark and Mazzer Super jollys appear fairly regularly for around the £250 mark which will leave you some pennies left over for tamper and scales (even maybe an espresso cup or two) which will not depreciate much if the upgradeitus bug bites.

Hope of help

John


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Silvia is on its fourth derivation which says a lot about its popularity and Rancilio's commitment to incremental developments. The V4 comes with a boiler and separate heating element so, if you cook the element, replacing it is both easier and cheaper. The Silvia is built like a tank - the only domestic espresso machine Rancilio make. If you aren't bothered by the need to steam milk in quantity, the Silvia has the edge.
> 
> But have you thought of going used? Your money will go further and be better protected from depreciation should you decide, in the future, to upgrade.


Incremental is about right , a decent temp management system would be a better idea

Temp surfing gets dull very quickly


----------



## S-Presso (Jun 22, 2013)

What about the MeCoffee module and MeBarista Android app? Developed specifically for the Silvia. PID temperature control, pre-infusion and pump pressure control etc! Looks fairly easy to fit, as well. Anyone got one yet?

Thinking of upgrading from my modded Gaggia Classic (pressure gauge and Auber PID). Quick Mill Verona looks great but too big and too many pennies!

Besides, I prefer straight shots. No milk. So new Silvia with PID mod seems the best option. Any thoughts?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

S-Presso said:


> What about the MeCoffee module and MeBarista Android app? Developed specifically for the Silvia. PID temperature control, pre-infusion and pump pressure control etc! Looks fairly easy to fit, as well. Anyone got one yet?
> 
> Thinking of upgrading from my modded Gaggia Classic (pressure gauge and Auber PID). Quick Mill Verona looks great but too big and too many pennies!
> 
> Besides, I prefer straight shots. No milk. So new Silvia with PID mod seems the best option. Any thoughts?


what price will a 'new' Silvia + PID mod cost?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Not sure about the Quickmill, but the V4 Silvia has an adjustable OPV ( Rancilio ship them at 15 Bar i think ) Something perhaps you should look into if its just espresso you are drinking.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

By the way, had a Silvia for 4/5 years. never had a single problem with it. Just make sure you always refil the boiler after steaming. Great little machine IMO.


----------

